# Erm since when was this a rabbit cage?!



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Hope nobody buys it from a bunny

Big cage for rabbit guinea pig ferret Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale Marchmont Edinburgh


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

might have to get that for my conti 

think she will fit if i push hard enough?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh yes think she will be very happy in there


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

I have that exact cage, bought when my rabbit had babies (im sure mine is bigger, going to have to measure it)
It did the job for what i needed which was just a very short term fix, but is DEFINATELY not a rabbit or guinea pig cage! infact Im wanting to sell it and do not know what to advertise it as?

Tori


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

would make a great hamster cage, maybe at a push rat? not sure what the minimum for a rat cage is, but its deffinatly not a rabbit, piggy, or ferret cage

but it will be perfect for miss cleo the conti :lol:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Bl**dy hell! might be ok for a flea circus!  may escape though hehe!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Disgusting! I wouldn't even put a rat in that or a hamster actually!!


----------



## Nixipixi (Apr 12, 2011)

That cage is shocking! I hate how people try to cram their animals into the smallest enclosures possible just so it doesn't take up 'too much room'. Don't buy an animal in the first place then you numpty! Grrr! lol


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats actually a Fop Cavia Hotel, and its actually bigger than the Ferplast Jenny.

Rat cage calculator says 8 rats, though probably better off with 5 or 6 bucks and maybe 4-5 active does.

Definately NOT a rabbit or guinea or ferret cage though. 

I'd advertise it as a rat cage. There not much else you could put in it I don't think


----------

